# How many is to many?



## TROPIC_36_505 (Dec 23, 2013)

How many fish is to many fish for a 36 gallon tank? I am trying to plan out what fish I would like and how many is safe, plus any suggestions of cool active pretty fish would be appreciated!*c/p*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This site will help you with ; stocking(volume),compatabilty(temp ,pH,and disposition),and filter necessaties along with maintenance schedule(waterchanges).
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor
You need to say what type of fish you want.Species only tank(like for tiger barbs or other aggressive/fragile fish),Community tank(tetras and small south american ciclids,gourami,cory cats,live beares),or an African tank(lake Malawi,lake Tanganyika or lake Victoria).
Maybe you only want one goldfish(probly not,huh?).Lots of choices.Are you going to try live plants?


----------



## TROPIC_36_505 (Dec 23, 2013)

No gold fish lol. I was thinking rams either blue German or Bolivian, rasboras and some balance sharks, is this possible? And ghost shrimp.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Skip the Bala shark(they get big) and there's a chance the rams wouldn't eat ghost shrimp?sometimes fish eat shrimp sometimes they don't.If you provide plenty of caves for fish and shrimp you may be ok.
The Bolivian rams are easier to keep than the Germans IMO.I've bred the Germans and they are pretty picky about water quality.The rasboras should be good(I think they like schools/shoals of 5-6+).You could get some nice looking tetras in with the rams and rasboras.Sounds like you're looking for a peaceful community.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Rams or Keyhole Cichlids or Blue Acara Cichlids (not its cousin the Green Terror!) would be great along with some nice small schools (10) of a few tetras like Harlequins or Espei, Rummy noses, so many to choose from! Throw in a Dwarf Gourami of some type, maybe some cories or smaller loaches (sidmunkia are fun!) and of course some otos or ancistrus.
Or a single school of the smaller rainbows... praecox.... turquoise... So many choices!!!

I think the standard 40g tank is the perfect 1st tank.... so 36g is a great size. (is it the same one? 36x15x16?)

Hope this helps.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

That Site keeps telling me I need a bigger tank...
I dont want to listen but I keep wandering the interwebs looking for bigger tanks...


----------



## erik81 (May 3, 2013)

A pair of Laetacara araguaiae (absolute beauties) , a school of Hyphessobrycon amandae (they are small, so you can have a few, plus they actually school pretty well from my experience  ) and 5 or 6 Corydoras panda (so active and social fish). Fine substrate (sand), loads of plants and redmoor wood...that´s how I´d do it anyway.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

joecrouse said:


> That Site keeps telling me I need a bigger tank...
> I dont want to listen but I keep wandering the interwebs looking for bigger tanks...


That site is generally pretty good for stocking levels. Different filtration or adding more can help possibly.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote:
"Originally Posted by joecrouse View Post
That Site keeps telling me I need a bigger tank...
I dont want to listen but I keep wandering the interwebs looking for bigger tanks...
That site is generally pretty good for stocking levels. Different filtration or adding more can help possibly. "

What I mean is it complains that my swordtails are to big for the tank I currently have.


----------

